# What are these people thinking?



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just read this on another forum and thought I'd put it on here. I think think this is terrible! The poor baby has to stay locked up all day while parents are working and then when it's suppose to be time for love, affection and lots of attention...he's gets spanked instead. This is so upsetting to me.














http://www.malteseforum.com/FORUM/read.php?1,15057


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

I certainly would not "shake" any part of any animal. I understand what you are saying about breaking a dog into a new house, especially when the house is new. We had the same problem with our Maltese, "Tucker". As with all our previous dogs, thay were trained to go outdoors to heed nature's call. It is not easy, but both dog and human get use to it. If he went in the house, we had a rolled up newspaper nad "tapped "him on the rear end and sternly said "NO! Then we took him outside to finish, or to let him know he was suppose to do his business outside. As you know they are smart little critters and took him a few of weeks to learn what he is suppose to do. Some are more difficult to train than others. I hope you can solve the problem !


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I certainly would not "shake" any part of any animal. I understand what you are saying about breaking a dog into a new house, especially when the house is new. We had the same problem with our Maltese, "Tucker". As with all our previous dogs, thay were trained to go outdoors to heed nature's call. It is not easy, but both dog and human get use to it. If he went in the house, we had a rolled up newspaper nad "tapped "him on the rear end and sternly said "NO! Then we took him outside to finish, or to let him know he was suppose to do his business outside. As you know they are smart little critters and took him a few of weeks to learn what he is suppose to do. Some are more difficult to train than others. I hope you can solve the problem ![/B]





I am not the one with the problem. I said in my post that I took this from another web site! I would never, never, EVER strike my dogs for any reason. Just want to make that clear!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This topic makes me so angry.























People don't know how to train their dogs so they hit them and use other outdated methods. Dogs usually come to us totally untrained (duh) so it is up to us to read and learn how to train them in a loving and non-violent way. It is not the dog's fault that the owner is ignorant of proper training methods and yet the poor dog suffers from his/her owner's ignorance. 

There were a lot of training methods that were considered OK over the years that were proven not to work and to be harmful such as:

1. Hitting with a rolled up newspaper - This was popular in the 1950s.
2. Holding and shaking by the scruff of the neck.
3. Alpha roll of putting the dog on its back and staring at him/her.

All of these methods have been ruled out as harmful, no good, methods by knowledgable, reputable trainers.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hitting a dog, pulling her skin, and shaking. Shame on them! I am so angry just reading this. What is wrong with people?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Just last week, when my daughter and I took our puppies to the vet's office, we saw a man in the waiting room that hit his dog on top of his head every time the poor dog made a sound. It was horrible. I felt so bad for the dog, as it was apparent that the dog was afraid of the owner, and the owner thought it was his right to hit his dog on top of the head.









When I took Izzy to the vet to discuss her FEAR aggression, the vet told me, no matter where we were, to flip her over, hold her firmly on her back, and stare at her. (Izzy can only see movement! ) Good-bye VET!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I read this.....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Just last week, when my daughter and I took our puppies to the vet's office, we saw a man in the waiting room that hit his dog on top of his head every time the poor dog made a sound. It was horrible. I felt so bad for the dog, as it was apparent that the dog was afraid of the owner, and the owner thought it was his right to hit his dog on top of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I will never understand why some people have the need to hit animals. If I were in the vets office and saw someone hit their dogs, I'd for sure tell the vet what I saw, but in the case of your vet, maybe I'd just mind my own business. I had this friend a few years back and at that time I didn't have any animals, but he had a Rottweiler and this dog stayed behind a fence all the time and seemed to be very aggressive. I had, had a similar breed years earlier, a Dobie which was very protective, but not like this Rott my friend had. Anyway long story short. My friend I found out was making his dog mean and aggressive by kicking him all the time. I personally had never seen him do this, but once I heard about it from several mutual friends...that was it for me. I didn't want to be friends with him anymore, thought he was a mean horrible person and that was it. No excuses necessary...bye bye.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sure you are not aware of this, Mikeysmom, because you seem like the kind of person who would not have done it if you were aware of it...But whatever forum you copied that material from as well as the author of the message have copyright on the material, and technically you can't re-post it without permission (unless you want to be in violation of copyright laws). Perhaps a better idea would be to place a link to where it is written so people can still read it without being in violation of copyright? It would also be a better idea to post the link because then people can see that this person has received the appropriate advice on the subject. Or, if they haven't received the appropriate information (ie accurate information on the subject of housetraining methods) then perhaps they can be directed in the right direction. It seems to me that this woman is searching for the correct training guidance, or otherwise she would not have posted. I know pretty much everyone here is an experienced dog owner, but not everyone else is, and the important thing is that they seek to correct their errors, not that they are always perfect in their every action when it comes to owning a pet.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I am sure you are not aware of this, Mikeysmom, because you seem like the kind of person who would not have done it if you were aware of it...But whatever forum you copied that material from as well as the author of the message have copyright on the material, and technically you can't re-post it without permission (unless you want to be in violation of copyright laws). Perhaps a better idea would be to place a link to where it is written so people can still read it without being in violation of copyright? It would also be a better idea to post the link because then people can see that this person has received the appropriate advice on the subject. Or, if they haven't received the appropriate information (ie accurate information on the subject of housetraining methods) then perhaps they can be directed in the right direction. It seems to me that this woman is searching for the correct training guidance, or otherwise she would not have posted. I know pretty much everyone here is an experienced dog owner, but not everyone else is, and the important thing is that they seek to correct their errors, not that they are always perfect in their every action when it comes to owning a pet.[/B]




I had no idea....Thank you for telling me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, let me add my two cents. LOL Hahah..well, I think many people don't know

better and were raised to do this (a little smack on the rear or newspaper or shaking

by the scruff of the neck). I don't think we should chastise them as much as 

enlighten them.







If they don't quit it, we're going to shake THEIR livers loose

and see how they like it! Hahah. Actually, the mom does shake her pups to

make them settle down. The unfortunate part about this is, we as humans, tend

to shake harder than the mama dog does. We don't want to scramble their brains

in the process of teaching them something.







So, unless you're willing to grab

hold of the dog's neck with your teeth and shake, I advise not to do it.









As for the newspaper..how the heck

do you catch 'em to smack 'em? I'd break my neck.



If you need a weapon to make them heed your attention........try the squirt gun.











Signed,

Brit (the one with the soggy house)


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Mikeysmom, my limited interactions with you thus far have given me every indication you are a thoughtful and respectful person, and the fact that you didn't get angry with me and instead chose to incorporate my suggestion further validates my initial assessment.

I do hope the original poster of the comments in question gets good advice on some alternatives and sound information on their superiority versus her family's current methodology. More than that, though, is the hope that the original poster listens to and implements the feedback.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I certainly would not "shake" any part of any animal. I understand what you are saying about breaking a dog into a new house, especially when the house is new. We had the same problem with our Maltese, "Tucker". As with all our previous dogs, thay were trained to go outdoors to heed nature's call. It is not easy, but both dog and human get use to it. If he went in the house, we had a rolled up newspaper nad "tapped "him on the rear end and sternly said "NO! Then we took him outside to finish, or to let him know he was suppose to do his business outside. As you know they are smart little critters and took him a few of weeks to learn what he is suppose to do. Some are more difficult to train than others. I hope you can solve the problem ![/B]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=203438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Richard thinking beating dogs is ok =


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok I'm confused the link doesn't work. I was in live chat earlier and some said mabye this had to do with a thread I posted? please let me know. I would never hit a little doggy for having an accident how mean. Thanks to anyone that can fill me in

Amber


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Ok I'm confused the link doesn't work. I was in live chat earlier and some said mabye this had to do with a thread I posted? please let me know. I would never hit a little doggy for having an accident how mean. Thanks to anyone that can fill me in
> 
> Amber
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't have anything to do with you. The site that the link goes to ("Maltese Only") was revamped. Apparently Jay took a job with Chrisman Maltese, and in his farewell message he indicated this merger meant that Chrisman Maltese assumed over $200,000 of the debt of "Maltese Only." He stated that he could not longer be writing on that site now because of his new job.

My question is, how can a website, and "Maltese Only at that, accumulate that kind of debt? I can't even think of one good reason.

Odd.

Anyhow, the forums were essentially wiped clean and their new administrators have started it again from scratch so there are only like 40 posts there now. The only reason that I know all of this is that I myself tried to access that link and it didn't work.


EDIT: Apparently it is a "merger" between the two entities and the total value of the transaction includes significant debt on the part of "Maltese Only." 
Here's the post by Jay that explains it all in greater detail:

But I still don't understand why an online forum would possibly be racking up that kind of debt...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you, that is really weird that he would have that much debt. i remember paying money to get a list of breeder from that website before I found SM. Doesn't make sense that someone would assume all that debt either. Oh well doesn't concern me and that's all that matters.

thanks again
Amber


----------

